# A quoi ce la peut-il bien servir?



## netgui (9 Septembre 2005)

La question peut paraitre candide mais qqn pourrait-il m'expliquer à quoi sert ce petit bitonio que l'on trouve parfois sur les cables USB...







Il y a parfois de cables USB qui n'en ont pas et d'autres oui... pourquoi? Quell est la fonction de ce truc? 

Merci à vous Ô macusers technophiles


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Septembre 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> La question peut paraitre candide mais qqn pourrait-il m'expliquer à quoi sert ce petit bitonio que l'on trouve parfois sur les cables USB...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je vais me ridiculiser mais pas grave : 

ça doit servir a éviter les champs magnétiques ou un truc comme ça ...

 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2005)

exactement, les cables USB ne sont sensibles aux champs magnétiques qu'entre le 9ème et 10ème cm


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> exactement, les cables USB ne sont sensibles aux champs magnétiques qu'entre le 9ème et 10ème cm



bon je me suis ridiculisé c'est ça ???? 
Je croyais que ça permettais justement de stabiliser le bordel dans la dernière partie  ce qui peut paraître logique puisque c'est mis en principe proche de la prise ....


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Septembre 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> La question peut paraitre candide mais qqn pourrait-il m'expliquer à quoi sert ce petit bitonio que l'on trouve parfois sur les cables USB...Il y a parfois de cables USB qui n'en ont pas et d'autres oui... pourquoi? Quell est la fonction de ce truc?


A faire parler les imbéciles...    :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> A faire parler les imbéciles...    :love:



merci


----------



## elKBron (9 Septembre 2005)

c est jusye pour faire beau... perso, j ai jamais rien compris a l art contemporain...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2005)

c'est un spy qui enregistre le flux de données et le renvoie par ondes.


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2005)

C'est pour les sniffers forcenés : pour éviter qu'ils reniflent par erreur leur câble USB d'un bout à l'autre et qu'ils doivent appeler le SAMU pour se décâbler.   

Pour rester sinon sérieux du moins dans la note de la question, il me semble bien qu'on voit ça parfois sur d'autres câbles que l'USB : firewire, liaison modem, etc. Un genre de filtre sans doute mais vu mes compétences en électronique sont très précisément au niveau zéro, ne me demandez pas ce que ça filtre.


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> exactement, les cables USB ne sont sensibles aux champs magnétiques qu'entre le 9ème et 10ème cm


arrête de parler de ta stouquette :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

en gros, personne ne sait


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2005)

C'est une "self inductance", qui permet de neutraliser certains parasites. Dans la pratique, c'est une simple boucle de fil autour d'un noyau de ferrite. C'est utilisé particulièrement avec les ordinateurs portables (mais pas exclusivement), certains même sont fournis avec des noyaux de ferrite clipsable autour desquels enrouler les fils dépourvus de cette excroissance.


----------



## netgui (9 Septembre 2005)

Purée ca troll !!!! (les opticiens)

Ca pourrait bien être pour un soucis magnétique car sur mon ancien cable USB il y a avait un petit 'aimant' que l'on pouvait clipser à volonté sur le cable... mais là c inamovible. ugh !

y'a pas un electronicien qui passe par là?
 (pour le cable pas pour la stouquette de moquette)


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Purée ca troll !!!! (les opticiens)


Mais pas du tout (cf. fig. 1)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

et si tu l'ouvrais pour voir ce qu'ilk y a dedans... 

perso, je me demande si c'est pas jsute pour mettre un peu de poids sur le cable...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je vais essayer de t'expliquer avec des mots simples...

Les cables USB présentent un trés fort taux de zobinoupiladium... celui ci est préjudiciable au bon fonctionnement du zifolo farceur à commande numérique, c'est pour ça que parfois il est necessaire de lui adjoindre un pédalier en chocolat belge d'une autonomie de 14 secondes, mais tout ça c'était avant la découverte de pinailleur convexe à emmanchement triphasé, celui-ci, par le truchement des ondes mégalo spongifèrent, permet de réguler le taux de piladium à l'interieur du cable, et ce sans même intervenir sur la dureté rockwell de celui ci.

Voilà, c'est clair ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Purée ca troll !!!! (les opticiens)
> 
> Ca pourrait bien être pour un soucis magnétique car sur mon ancien cable USB il y a avait un petit 'aimant' que l'on pouvait clipser à volonté sur le cable... mais là c inamovible. ugh !
> 
> ...


 
Je crois que c'est un tore magnétique.

Mais c'est peut etre aussi un bout de plastic blanc...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2005)

je serais toi je le jetterais vite, je suis sur qu il y a de l amiante dedans


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est clair ?



La figure, Sonny, tu as oublié la référence à la figure !


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2005)

c'est pas un câble usb, c'est un fil à plomb, point barre. l'usb, c'est la cerise sur la gateau


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2005)

un fil à plomb en plastique ? tu te fous de notre gueule ?


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2005)

non, c'est très sérieux. on arrête pas le progrès. ça aidera des millions de maçons sur cette planète; léger, pratique, blanc, voire sexuel (legère vibration constatée  ), et qui plus est, à la pointe de la technologie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Septembre 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

>





*C'est un mouchard*
à l'usage des légions extra-terrestres qui ont établi des bases secrètes derrière la face cachée de la Lune qui profitent de ce truc en apparence anodin pour nous espionner et tout savoir de ce que nous faisons et qui attendent le moment le plus opportun pour envahir la terre et nous massacrer et nous déporter massivement comme esclaves sur leur planète où nos droits les plus élémentaires seront bafoués et où nous servirtons à des expériences bizarres et nous forcer à nous accoupler avec des alien répugnants...


On va tous mourrir...






 :affraid:


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2005)

tu parles des Teletubbies?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La figure, Sonny, tu as oublié la référence à la figure !



Ah oui merde !

Donc, comme me le fait si bien remarquer Luc, Si besoin on peut toujours se referrer au plan de définition (Fig 1)...

Voilà...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu parles des Teletubbies?



*C'est un autre débat*
j'ai toujours pensé qu'ils étaient méchants et animés de mauvaises intentions et que l'abrutissement massif de nos chères têtes blondes qu'ils engendrent est en fait un programme froidement étudié pour prendre le pouvoir...







 :hein:


----------



## netgui (9 Septembre 2005)

Ok,j'y vois donc plus clair sur quelques règles de base de physique:
- pour obtenir une réponse à une question ne poste pas sur le bar 
- le trip-phasage bistatique à impédence négative n'est plus du tout a là mode
- si ce bidule était passé entre les main de Ives, il serait tou aérodynamique pour mieux pénétrer...
- je suis étonné que personne ne m'ai répondu que le truc ressemblait un un tampon hygiénique avé la petit ficelle au bout (classssssssse netgui)


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2005)

oui mais en même temps c'est idiot !


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2005)

tu remarqueras quand même que le déclin des teletubbies correspond, grosso modo, au déploiement à très grande échelle du fil à plomb en plastique usb...

nouvelle stratégie? 

que nous reserve le futur?

je pense que Netgui vient de soulever un truc énorme


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Ives


 
avec un Y , merci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2005)

on peut facilement découvrir la fonction du bitonio : il suffit pour cela d'introduire une extrémité du cable dans une prise murale délivrant un courant de 220 volts (si, en poussant fort, ça rentre   )...
.......  :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais essayer de t'expliquer avec des mots simples...
> 
> Les cables USB présentent un trés fort taux de zobinoupiladium... celui ci est préjudiciable au bon fonctionnement du zifolo farceur à commande numérique, c'est pour ça que parfois il est necessaire de lui adjoindre un pédalier en chocolat belge d'une autonomie de 14 secondes, mais tout ça c'était avant la découverte de pinailleur convexe à emmanchement triphasé, celui-ci, par le truchement des ondes mégalo spongifèrent, permet de réguler le taux de piladium à l'interieur du cable, et ce sans même intervenir sur la dureté rockwell de celui ci.
> 
> Voilà, c'est clair ?



Ce que tu peux être mellifluent par moments !


----------

